# El Rey Del Mundo... anyone?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Tell me about El Rey Del Mundo please.
I never hear them discussed here... what do they taste like? Compare to what? Worth the money?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Good question. I have been wondering this myself. The robustos seem to get some love here. I have been wondering about the PCs though.

From my understanding they are on the milder side but beside that I don't know much beside that. 

I will be watching this thread.....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Paging Tony ...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hidden Gem...I love these and hardly ever talk about them ( Habanos) because if they get popular again the price will go up. The NC's are excellent as well and I always keep them in my humidor. Get a few singles or 5 paks and try em...then make room in your humidor after trying them.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

They are one of my more favorite cigars, I have at least 6-8 from their company that I smoke and if I could I would buy more to stock pile.
I am not the person to say what they compare to though, I am not real good at determining what a cigar taste is. 
Be it peppery or spicy or what have you, I can only tell you that it is a great taste for me and they are well worth the money spent for them. 
Both the Natural and Maduro wrappers are a great taste for me.

Sorry I can't help you any better than this. I will say I have never had a bad El Rey Del Mundo cigar out of all of them I have tried.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah i have 2 boxes of lunch clubs and choix sup.
i like them, there a good smoke....i owuld say the choix sup, is a bit better, more consisitant...you get the odd tight draw with the lunch club


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The Choix Supreme is a very good cigar with about 3 years on it. It is well balanced and very refined. It is not going to knock you over the head with flavor but instead it will gently woo you with a creamy smoke that has a touch of sweetness and some subtle floral hints.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I love the CS. Not so much ROTT but I have the 08s which are quite tasty now.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> yeah i have 2 boxes of lunch clubs and choix sup.
> i like them, there a good smoke....i owuld say the choix sup, is a bit better, more consisitant...you get the odd tight draw with the lunch club


I go with the Choix, and the Lunch Club when you can find em.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> It is well balanced and very refined. It is not going to knock you over the head with flavor but instead it will gently woo you with a creamy smoke that has a touch of sweetness and some subtle floral hints.


Just what I am looking for. Now on my radar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> The Choix Supreme is a very good cigar with about 3 years on it. It is well balanced and very refined. It is not going to knock you over the head with flavor but instead it will gently woo you with a creamy smoke that has a touch of sweetness and some subtle floral hints.


Donnie just pegged it here...it's not the cigars that everybody raves about but when you smoke one with a good amount of rest on it you tend to ask..what the heck is this..man this is good. As Scott mentioned the 08's are very good and the Choix Supreme are my favorites. Check around for pricing as when the "sales" hit that is when I buy it.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> ... it will gently woo you with a creamy smoke that has a touch of sweetness and some subtle floral hints.


As a writer, I just have to give you a big ol'

:bump::bump2::bump:

for that description!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Donnie just pegged it here...it's not the cigars that everybody raves about but when you smoke one with a good amount of rest on it you tend to ask..what the heck is this..man this is good. As Scott mentioned the 08's are very good and the Choix Supreme are my favorites. Check around for pricing as when the "sales" hit that is when I buy it.


What they said...
But I would put it in the milder side of things.
I think of them as a morning or afternoon smoke
that pairs well with lighter beverages...especially iced tea/coffee/light rum.
It is a cigar that can be overtaken by the beverage


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I just want to know, can I drink it with beer on the golf course late morning/early afternoon?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I just want to know, can I drink it with beer _*on the golf course*_ late morning/early afternoon?


Yes, but why would you do such a horrible thing to a perfectly good cigar? ound:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> I just want to know, can I drink it with beer on the golf course late morning/early afternoon?


That's what NC's are for.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I cant believe this thread has gone 16 posts with ERDM in the title & Tony has not replied. Maybe he's broken or something.:lol::noidea:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

He is shoveling,,,,,,NY got dumped on,,,,and it going to happen again tomorrow....He will see the post at 5:30 am with his Party, Black coffee and power bar...and maybe egg white..


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

The Choix Supreme is one of my favorites. It's like smoking a Creme Brulee with a hint of nutmeg and clove.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> He is shoveling,,,,,,NY got dumped on,,,,and it going to happen again tomorrow....He will see the post at 5:30 am with his Party, Black coffee and power bar...and maybe egg white..


LMAO! Thanks, I needed a good laugh after work today.

I also enjoy the choix supremes.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

ERDM uses maduro wrappers or is someone confusing the NC with the CC again?


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> ERDM uses maduro wrappers or is someone confusing the NC with the CC again?


The cuban ERDM don't but the NCs might...


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Besides Cohiba, is there another Cuban brand that uses maduro wrappers?


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> Besides Cohiba, is there another Cuban brand that uses maduro wrappers?


I could be wrong but I don't believe so...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

HydroRaven said:


> Besides Cohiba, is there another Cuban brand that uses maduro wrappers?


Only on the occasional EL.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Chris R said:


> I could be wrong but I don't believe so...


That's what I thought. Thanks for your help!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Only on the occasional EL.


Would you be so kind as to give me examples of good Cuban EL maduro releases?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

HydroRaven said:


> Would you be so kind as to give me examples of good Cuban EL maduro releases?


To be honest I have never had any of the maduro ELs. I know there have been a couple. If I remember correctly one was a Partagas a couple of years ago.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The Boli Petit Belicoso reminds me of a maddy wrapper.
Very sweet,,,if I didn't know better I would say it was....


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

ERDM is probably my favorite brand. Shhhh don't tell anyone...actually, they really stink! Don't buy them! :lol: 

But seriously, it is mild but has something "else" above other good mild cigars. Strength-wise in the area of HdM but flavor is better IMO. 
Unfortunately, the vitolas have been really pared back. I believe all that is left are the CS and PC. Maybe those little cigarillo ones as well.

If I could get my hands on some Tainos or Grandees de Espana, quality of life would move up several notches.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a box of 09 Choix Supreme's that have really been smoking well for still being relatively young. This is a brand that really doesn't get the praise they deserve. But I guess that's a good thing because it keeps the prices down too!


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Arnie said:


> The Choix Supreme is one of my favorites. It's like smoking a Creme Brulee with a hint of nutmeg and clove.


Well said Bro, I wish I new how to describe a cigar that elegantly.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

TrippMc4 said:


> I have a box of 09 Choix Supreme's that have really been smoking well for still being relatively young. This is a brand that really doesn't get the praise they deserve. But I guess that's a good thing because it keeps the prices down too!


Let us hope that it stays that way too. We have enough expensive sticks on the market.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

The CS seem to be getting a lot of love here.

What are the thoughts on the PCs...


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Reviews are good but they haven't previously been in stock very often. The Lunch Club were more common until they were discontinued in 2009, and those were really good...an underrated small cigar. Very light, but flavorful. The PC is bigger, mareva, I think the Lunch Club was a perlas or franciscanos.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> That's what NC's are for.....


Good point, and yes that is the only reason I have any NC's left, but a guy has to always think about upgrading his circumstance in life. I mean CCs shouldn't be kept for just sitting around the table and sipping on a warm cup of joe.

I am looking for a golf course cigar that plays just as well at 8am as it might after the round at around lunch time. Right now my best cc candidate for the golf cart may be the RyJ Short Churchill. It won't get in the way and its flavor profile has to be good 24-7.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Good point, and yes that is the only reason I have any NC's left, but a guy has to always think about upgrading his circumstance in life. I mean CCs shouldn't be kept for just sitting around the table and sipping on a warm cup of joe.
> 
> I am looking for a golf course cigar that plays just as well at 8am as it might after the round at around lunch time. Right now my best cc candidate for the golf cart may be the RyJ Short Churchill. It won't get in the way and its flavor profile has to be good 24-7.


The problem, with the golf course is the wind. Have yet to play without tunneling problem, The stick I enjoy playing gold have distinct profiles, Monte 2, Upmann 2, Boli RC....you can drink anything you want but wind is still an issue, and do you want to waist a good cigar...perhaps the Johnny O since they are less $$$$ would be a good choice would be a good compromise


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Tell me about El Rey Del Mundo please.
> I never hear them discussed here... what do they taste like? Compare to what? Worth the money?
> 
> Thanks guys!





Rodeo said:


> Paging Tony ...


ERDMCS Coffee black need i say more!
:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Would you be so kind as to give me examples of good Cuban EL maduro releases?


I really enjoyed the Partagas Serie D#5 Last summer grabbed a box they went fast. I am also enjoying The Partagas Serie D Especial 2010 to bad they only come in 10 count boxes!:rockon::decision::high5:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I really enjoyed the Partagas Serie D#5 Last summer grabbed a box they went fast. I am also enjoying The Partagas Serie D Especial 2010 to bad they only come in 10 count boxes!:rockon::decision::high5:


Is that right? I read they were thinking about making the Serie D No. 5 a regular production cigar. Is it worth spending the money for it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Is that right? I read they were thinking about making the Serie D No. 5 a regular production cigar. Is it worth spending the money for it?


The El is most certainly worth the money what is about to follow i can't vouch for.
I have heard that as well Serie D#5 regular production.A lot of times the regular production or subsequent re release of a cigar is nothing like the original. The Mag 50 comes to mind in the El format it was spectacular. As a regular production i am less than convinced/ impressed.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The El is most certainly worth the money what is about to follow i can't vouch for.
> I have heard that as well Serie D#5 regular production.A lot of times the regular production or subsequent re release of a cigar is nothing like the original. The Mag 50 comes to mind in the El format it was spectacular. As a regular production i am less than convinced/ impressed.


Then I guess I better get my hands on a few before it's too late


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Just smoked a Choix Supreme (August '06) while freezing my ass off; what a fantastic cigar! Creamy with sweet floral/herbal flavors. Hints of bakery spice. Mild but rich and smooth.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

That's it...
Fresh Baked rolls......


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Just smoked a Choix Supreme (August '06) while freezing my ass off; what a fantastic cigar! Creamy with sweet floral/herbal flavors. Hints of bakery spice. Mild but rich and smooth.


Did you taste a hint of salt to them. I kind of thought that it has a salty kind of taste to them and then they went more toward a creamy leathery sort of flavor to it.
Like I had mentioned before, I am not the guy to ask what flavors or taste a cigar has, I just don't have the refined palate that a lot of you have.
I only know when I like something and will buy what I like and stock up on the ones I really like the best.
Maybe some day my palate will grow into one that can tell you what spices are used in a cigar, but today is just not that day. LOL


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Ron1369 said:


> Did you taste a hint of salt to them. I kind of thought that it has a salty kind of taste to them and then they went more toward a creamy leathery sort of flavor to it.
> Like I had mentioned before, I am not the guy to ask what flavors or taste a cigar has, I just don't have the refined palate that a lot of you have.
> I only know when I like something and will buy what I like and stock up on the ones I really like the best.
> Maybe some day my palate will grow into one that can tell you what spices are used in a cigar, but today is just not that day. LOL


I never get salt in a cigar. For all the oddball flavors that sometimes pop up in a smoke, salt has never been there.
I used to do the wine list at the restaurant when we had a more upscale place. I had to taste a lot of wine. That's how I learned to put a name to a lot of those flavors. My palate is not anywhere near as keen as some of the smokers here, but I get a few things right. If you want a good laugh go to a wine tasting and listen to some of the pompous asses in attendance. There is always at least one.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Arnie said:


> I never get salt in a cigar. For all the oddball flavors that sometimes pop up in a smoke, salt has never been there.
> I used to do the wine list at the restaurant when we had a more upscale place. I had to taste a lot of wine. That's how I learned to put a name to a lot of those flavors. My palate is not anywhere near as keen as some of the smokers here, but I get a few things right. If you want a good laugh go to a wine tasting and listen to some of the pompous asses in attendance. There is always at least one.


It is probably just me and my confused palate, I can't exactly remember what i was doing before I smoked it but I may have set the cigar down on the counter top and that is were I picked up that salty taste.:hungry:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I sometimes get salt, but I'd characterize the ERDM as more of a sweet and sour rather than salt...it's kind of tangy and sour rather that straight up salt IMO. HdM is another great mild cigar, I get sweet sugar and woodsy, but ERDM flavors are a lot more unique which makes it a keeper in my book.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I sometimes get salt, but I'd characterize the ERDM as more of a sweet and sour rather than salt...it's kind of tangy and sour rather that straight up salt IMO. HdM is another great mild cigar, I get sweet sugar and woodsy, but ERDM flavors are a lot more unique which makes it a keeper in my book.


Sancho Panza = salt (big time)


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

ERDMs are light to medium bodied. For me, the Choix Supreme and the Tainos are the best in the line.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Sancho Panza = salt (big time)


Is that a good or bad thing?

I like salty foods would this translate well into cigars?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris R said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?
> 
> I like salty foods would this translate well into cigars?


I actually like the saltiness I find in them. I think one of the reasons is that I don't find it that often among other cigars.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

If there's a brand that's talked about less than ERDM, it's definitely Sancho Panza!


----------

